
AT&T throttling is a death sentence - kposehn
http://9to5mac.com/2012/01/17/att-throttling-is-a-death-sentence-video/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29
======
kls
I agree with the article. They are basically using legal maneuvering tactics
to satisfy the letter of the law, but are in effect getting rid of the last
hold outs. I will be leaving AT&T when my contract is up and going to another
unlimited provider. Many say that most of the unlimited providers are not that
good, but AT&T is no better now, given that after a gig, they turn themselves
into the worst performing service available. There is really no incentive for
me to remain on their service.

~~~
zmonkeyz
I've been pretty happy with T-Mobile and lucky that I get good coverage.

